
Xerox Alto restoration day 5: Smoke and parity errors - dwaxe
http://www.righto.com/2016/09/xerox-alto-restoration-day-5-smoke-and.html
======
kens
This post is the text writeup on restoring YCombinator's Alto; the video of
this was discussed on HN a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12427341)

